# Leo Rojas ist das Supertalent 2011



## Stefan102 (18 Dez. 2011)

​
Spannend war es gestern Abend bei dem großen Finale von Das Supertalent. Die besten zehn Kandidaten gaben alles und von Sängern, über Tänzer und Klavierspieler war alles vertreten. Den Anfang machte Dieter Bohlens (57) wohl größter Fan Mark Ashley (38). Mit „You´re my Heart, you´re my Soul“ von Modern Talking zeigte er im Glitzer-Outfit, was in ihm steckt. Motsi Mabuse (30) und Sylvie van der Vaart (33) hielt es nicht mehr auf ihren Stühlen und sie tanzten zu Marks Auftritt. Aber auch Verbiegungskünstler Oleksandr Yenivatov (36), der mit der Stimme der Jury ins Finale kam, begeisterte wieder mit seinem Auftritt. Wirklich süß ging es weiter, denn der kleine Ricky Kam (6) betrat die Bühne und verzauberte mit seinem Auftritt alle.Ebenso zeigte Krückentänzer Dergin Tokmak (37), dass man auch mit einem Handicap ein großartiger Tänzer sein kann.

Teenie-Schwarm Julian Pecher (20) ließ mit seiner Darbietung von Jupiter Jones „Still“, die Herzen der Fans schmelzen. Nur Dieter war von dem Auftritt nicht komplett überzeugt, wie er ehrlich zu gab. Panflötenspieler Leo Rojas (27) und Sängerin Desire Capaldo (26) hingegen konnten mit ihren emotionalen Auftritten auch den Pop-Titan wieder überzeugen. Im Anschluss gab Tänzer Miroslav Zilka (29) richtig Gas auf der Bühne und besonders Motsi war vollends von ihm begeistert. Nach diesem Auftritt wurde es wieder gefühlvoll, als Punk Jörg Perreten (23) das Publikum in seinen Bann zog. Dieter hingegen konnte er überhaupt nicht überzeugen und es hagelte Kritik mit der der Schweizer nur schlecht umgehen konnte. Wortlos verließ der Punk nach der Kritik die Bühne. Als letzter Act kam schließlich Sänger Sven Müller (34) auf die Bühne und hob die Stimmung mit seinem Auftritt schnell wieder. Die Jury war voll des Lobes für ihn und Dieter Bohlen war froh ihn im Finale mit dabei zu haben. Mit dieser Leistung endete die letzte Show des Supertalents und es war nun an den Zuschauern, wer als Sieger hervorgehen wird.

Unter die Top 3 schaffte es der kleine Klavierspieler Ricky, Panflötenspieler Leo und Sänger Sven. Aber natürlich konnte nur einer gewinnen. Als Sieger des Supertalent 2011 ging schließlich Leo hervor. Wir gratulieren zu dem Sieg und sind gespannt was wir von dem Panflötenspieler in Zukunft noch erwarten dürfen. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Padderson (18 Dez. 2011)

mal ganz ehrlich - wer kuckt überhaupt noch RTL? Ein Sender, der sich nur mit bezahlten Lügen und Beschiss seine Zuschauer lockt...
Niveauloser geht´s ja wohl überhaupt nicht mehr


----------



## JayP (21 Dez. 2011)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Duett mit dem Typen mit der Mundharmonika.

Arbeitstitel Modern auf den Sack gehinggg


----------

